# Reservoir Spillways



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Since it's ridiculously cold, I figured it was time to bring out one of those questions that has been rattling around in my brain for awhile. I assume fish come through spillways, but what about the deeper lakes? Take EF for example. It seems like the outlet for water is at least 60' deep. Would any sportfish ever venture through that tunnel out into the great unknown at that depth? It makes my head hurt even trying to figure out how that could even be studied. All right, anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

It could be good however knowing what depth to fish without electronics to back you up could be tricky. But you should check it out. Its the only way to know. Jigs are a very versatile bait so I wouldn't go without a few. In many different sizes. Best of luck

promag


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

????????????????? I'm not looking to fish spillways or dams. Talking about fish moving from lakes to rivers.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I know what he was trying to say. Let me translate:

"It could be good down that deep, but you won't know unless you physically go down there and check it out. Bring heavy electronics like a huge stereo or mini-fridge to help you sink faster. It's the only way. Also, bring jigs in many colors and sizes and stuff them in your pockets. They will help you get down to that 60 foot magic number. Best of luck (holding your breath)."


In all seriousness, though, some spillways just over-flow from the top, so fish tumble down. I suspect in the heat of the summer, EF and the bottom-intake dams probably suck a few suspended fish out. I'm sure some birds of prey carry some over, and maybe some fertilized fish eggs get transported over the same way or possibly attached to the legs of birds/turtles/etc. Humans might even relocate a few. 
I know when EF stocked fingerling muskie, there were globs of 6-10inchers on the surface getting absolutely crushed by just about anything that was bigger than them on land, air or sea. Those are all just my theories, though...it might just be aliens.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry, I just assumed that was the intention. I don't know of the place you are talking about. But I do remember watching a show about a river in the Congo that sustains life better than most due to its fast deep water, they studied it using cameras off of cayaks, they also found new species of fish... 

promag


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

You just blew my mind montag. Had no idea there could be different outlets. I just assumed it was just a "tunnel" that went straight through.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

promag said:


> Sorry, I just assumed that was the intention. I don't know of the place you are talking about. But I do remember watching a show about a river in the Congo that sustains life better than most due to its fast deep water, they studied it using cameras off of cayaks, they also found new species of fish...
> 
> promag


I appreciate the response. I've watched some videos on the Congo- it's bigger than the Mississippi but flows like a mountain stream. It's almost scary looking at that water.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info, montagc! Neat stuff!

As far as East Fork goes, I've heard stories of large toothy beasts being caught in the little water below the dam. I don't think they're common, but I've seen busts that were caused by something other than smallies.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

GarrettMyers said:


> Since it's ridiculously cold, I figured it was time to bring out one of those questions that has been rattling around in my brain for awhile. I assume fish come through spillways, but what about the deeper lakes? Take EF for example. It seems like the outlet for water is at least 60' deep. Would any sportfish ever venture through that tunnel out into the great unknown at that depth? It makes my head hurt even trying to figure out how that could even be studied. All right, anyone have any thoughts?


This is how CJ Brown works....
Buck creek is the MAIN feed into CJ on the NE side, the old creek channels still run through the lake and along the DAM on the SW...when they let water out due to precip or draw-downs, it creates a natural current along the dam..baitfish and Predators stack up and some get sucked out.
The water leaving CJ (through 1 HUGE outlet tube) and returning to the southern part of Buck Creek is highly oxygenated and many fish can be found in this stretch, then you also have a new 'Yak area downtown will Deep Water, rapids, Rocks, Boulders, etc, which has oxygenated Buck Creek even more...alot of these fish from CJ make their ways to the deeper holes or keep going to the Mad River SW of Springfield.

My largest Walleye ever, has come from the outflow from CJ...31 inches... in the Winter...I have never caught a 30 incher from the Main lake (a couple 29+, but never a true 30)


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Last winter I went to Ohio Catfish Summit put on by the ODNR and heard some interesting research about the Blue cat stocking program and their movements.

&#8220;Approximately 13,000 age-1 fish 10-13 inches in length were stocked in Dillon Reservoir in 2010 and Hoover Reservoir in 2011. Fifty fish were implanted with acoustic internal tags in each reservoir, which allowed us to track these fish to see what habitats they were using and determine if they stayed in the reservoir. Listening receivers were also placed in the tailwaters below each reservoir and in other locations to obtain further information on fish movement. Additional fish were marked with external tags labeled with a 1-800 number printed on them so that anglers could report their catch. Most external and internal-tagged fish left Dillon Reservoir shortly after being stocked due to high water discharge events (operation of dam). Anglers reported catching these fish during April through July, the majority of which were caught below Dillon Dam in the Licking, Muskingum, and Ohio rivers. Fish were stocked in Hoover Reservoir in October 2011, and in contrast to Dillon Reservoir, all fish stayed in the reservoir unless caught and kept by anglers. Similar to Dillon Reservoir, most fish were caught during April through July; however, all of these fish were reported as being caught in Hoover Reservoir and not downstream of the dam. The DOW is currently analyzing the data to determine why the fish stayed in Hoover Reservoir or didn&#8217;t stay in Dillon Reservoir and learn more about habitats that these fish prefer. This information will be used to evaluate the suitability of other reservoirs for potential future stocking of blue catfish.&#8221;

From this research it shows that game fish do move through dams and into tail waters. 
The rate at which this happens seems to be related to flow and turnover rates in reservoirs. Seeing as East Fork floods on the regular I would predict that game fish are in fact moving through the dam. Being a river angler I love the idea of this. Hopefully we will start seeing some Muskie caught on the East Fork of the LMR and the Lower LMR. 

The link below is the meeting minutes for the summit. If you have never been to one of these I would highly recommend it. The DNR guys are very informative and passionate about our fisheries. The more people that show up gets them even more fired up and willing to take fishermen&#8217;s advice on future initiatives. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Fishing/Catfish Summit Summary 3-16-2013.pdf


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

That's awesome. I thank you for that info Grafton. I'd like to check that out sometime I'm sure they would have more of these in the future. 

promag


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

That's some very interesting info Grafton, thanks for sharing it. 



Intimidator said:


> This is how CJ Brown works....
> Buck creek is the MAIN feed into CJ on the NE side, the old creek channels still run through the lake and along the DAM on the SW...when they let water out due to precip or draw-downs, it creates a natural current along the dam..baitfish and Predators stack up and some get sucked out.
> The water leaving CJ (through 1 HUGE outlet tube) and returning to the southern part of Buck Creek is highly oxygenated and many fish can be found in this stretch, then you also have a new 'Yak area downtown will Deep Water, rapids, Rocks, Boulders, etc, which has oxygenated Buck Creek even more...alot of these fish from CJ make their ways to the deeper holes or keep going to the Mad River SW of Springfield.
> 
> My largest Walleye ever, has come from the outflow from CJ...31 inches... in the Winter...I have never caught a 30 incher from the Main lake (a couple 29+, but never a true 30)


31" wow... I've heard you guys put up some numbers up there, but never seen any monsters. Is the population strong up there? How is the winter bite up that way and is it worth making a trip?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

GarrettMyers said:


> That's some very interesting info Grafton, thanks for sharing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 31" wow... I've heard you guys put up some numbers up there, but never seen any monsters. Is the population strong up there? How is the winter bite up that way and is it worth making a trip?


Creek/River bite for Walleye is good a couple days after a big water release from CJ...Smallmouth is good period. If you don't hit a release or know where the holes are it will be a long day. PM me if you need a change of venue!

CJ use to get 500,000+ Walleye stocked every year...now, it's what the State Can afford...Since CJ is a Brood Stock Lake she gets more than most...a couple years ago she only received 65,000, last year was over 250,000. If the hatcheries has a good year and the fingerlings do well she gets more...a bad year and bad growth, she gets less. The State HOPES for 3% of the fingerlings to survive to legal size....it normally takes 2 years for them to reach legal size.
The last couple years, all the eggs have been coming from Mosquito and the Maumee....ALSO, PA collects from Pymatuning and shares with OH....but the State stills keeps the Brood Stock lakes just in case!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

A study on walleye:

Estimating and Evaluating Mechanisms Related to Walleye Escapement from Rathbun Lake, Iowa

Researchers captured walleye in the spillway below the dam and then tagged them and returned them back into the lake. Over the course of the nearly 2 year study, more than 4,000 walleye were tagged and returned. Estimates of fish that made it back down into the river spillway during that time were 26%, or more than a quarter of all the lake's estimated walleye.

BTW this is a really cool thread, some of the more interesting stuff posted on here. (and Garret I'll buy the gas if you drive and after Christmas let's go visit Mr. Intimidator)


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I fish Brookville tailwater a lot for trout. They can release water from Brookville lake at different depths. This allows them to control the water temps through the summer, and keep them somewhat on the cooler side. I have heard reports of people who fish the dam outlet after high water releases catching some nice fish. Not sure how consistent it is, but it seems to be better after high water releases.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> A study on walleye:
> 
> Estimating and Evaluating Mechanisms Related to Walleye Escapement from Rathbun Lake, Iowa
> 
> ...


I'm in.... As long as that House guy doesn't go! He always crosses my line and if I catch a fish he wants to take a picture with it. Ever since he came off his meds he's been a wild card.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Streamhawk said:


> I fish Brookville tailwater a lot for trout. They can release water from Brookville lake at different depths. This allows them to control the water temps through the summer, and keep them somewhat on the cooler side. I have heard reports of people who fish the dam outlet after high water releases catching some nice fish. Not sure how consistent it is, but it seems to be better after high water releases.


I would wonder if the extra oxygen that is produced when they leave water out of the damn is the reason? more than fish coming through the damn. As far as I know Trout like plenty of oxygen and cool water.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> I would wonder if the extra oxygen that is produced when they leave water out of the damn is the reason? more than fish coming through the damn. As far as I know Trout like plenty of oxygen and cool water.


It's all about food. Baitfish go to oxygenated water because what they are eating is attracted to it. Then, the predators follow the baitfish. I'm sure all fish like highly oxygenated water, but following food is a much bigger factor from my experience. I have limited experience with trout, but that's what I've seen with most other fish.


----------

